# Fuming...what an unprofessional horse dealer



## Dusty85 (22 March 2015)

I am so annoyed! 

I made an appointment a week ago to travel 2 hours from gloucestershire to hertfordshire to go and see a horse at a professional dealers yard. I was taking a professional SJ/eventer friend with me, the appointment was made for today at 11am to fit in around her commitments. 

Last night at 18.00 i get a FB message saying 'can you do 1630 tomorrow?' I replied, no, we had arranged 11-11.30 around my friends commitments. I rung him- he says that the girl that rides for him won't be around tomorrow morning and he would prefer her to show the horse off first 'thats the way he prefers to do it'. I explain that we won't mind, we're happy to jump on him fresh and make out own minds. If he's that bothered the horse can be lunged first so we can see it move. He then doesn't bother to answer his phone all evening, i left a voicemail saying I would quite like to low either way as we have to leave at 8am. 

No word last night, then I get a text at 0700 this morning 'cant do today sorry x' 

Arrrgh!!! See the annoying this is i really liked the look of this horse, and if he had been kind, sensible and sound I would have bought him subject to a vetting. 

I replied saying that I didn't appreciate being messed around at such late notice, when we have to travel such a long way and that he's known about the appointment all week. what do I get in return? a message saying 'thanks' !!!!!!

No apology, no attempt at rescheduling, nothing. God Im so mad. There is no way Ill touch any of his horses, and shall be telling all too steer clear. 

Im so disheartened by the whole horse search. Contemplating just not bothering. Ive been looking since the start of December, one failed vetting, one returned. Maybe its just not meant to be! 

Sellers always rant about buyers wasting their time- Pfff! try the other way around!! 

Ok- rant over xx


----------



## MyBoyChe (22 March 2015)

Try finding a decent horsebox!!!  Thats even more frustrating.  You really wouldnt think it could be so difficult would you, to find a decent horse or a decent lorry.  They say things arent selling so when someone shows an interest in actually buying something you would expect a bit more professionalism really.  Ive given up, spent all last summer driving up and down the country looking at lorries that for one reason or another just werent what we wanted, some were definitely not as described, Im not even sure that some of them were the same ones as in their sales pics!  Im sticking with my little 3.5 for now.  I wish you luck with your search for a horse, I know how frustrating and disheartening it can be.


----------



## Tern (22 March 2015)

Awh, sorry to hear that - really is a minefield.

Don't know what you want but have you had a look at Shane's lot in Oxfordshire? He has some very nice eventing types which is what I assume you want.


----------



## california dreaming (22 March 2015)

That is horrible for you.  your probably better off out of it by the look of things.  Maybe Mary Porter (secret Shopper) should do horse dealers/livery yards.  Wouldn't that make interesting telly.


----------



## EventingMum (22 March 2015)

Very frustrating. 

A number of years ago I arranged a trip to view horses with my son. We had arranged the first and second days at two professional yards and left the third day free either for second viewings or for finding other possible horses. We flew down from Glasgow and had a super day with the first professional who pulled out all the stops for us. Afterwards I called the second to confirm the address for the following day only to be told the horses had been sold. Before booking flights I had already let them know we were travelling from Scotland so wanted to make firm arrangements and was told there were at least 6 horses for us to view!  I was shocked to say the least however luckily a chat with the waitress in our hotel lead us to another horse to view and the yard owner also took us to view another couple. Sadly the one horse we fell for failed the vetting but then ironically we then found the most wonderful horse much closer to home, however I was glad we hadn't made the trip solely to view horses at the second yard.


----------



## Dusty85 (22 March 2015)

Tern- who is Shane in oxfordshire?


----------



## Equi (22 March 2015)

Sounds very unprofessional


----------



## splashgirl45 (22 March 2015)

a friend of mine looked for six months, she travelled miles,  saw lots of ponies that were not as advertised, had 2 vetted, both failed and almost gave up ....then her instructor heard of one  locally which had been in same home for 6 years,   she loved it, passed vetting and now owns what seems to be perfect for her and her young daughters, so don't give up hope...


----------



## JillA (22 March 2015)

I went with someone to see a horse 100 miles away - when we got there the horse clearly wasn't anywhere near sound and probably hadn't been for some time. Why would you let people see what an idiot you are, a dealer who doesn't know when a horse is unsound?? Now I would always ask the question, and not assume.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (22 March 2015)

What are you looking for? X


----------



## Dusty85 (22 March 2015)

Gelding, 4-8yrs, 16hh and over. All rounder/low level eventer. Sound, kind and sensible are musts. Don't mind greenness, but I would like them to have been out to a few local things. Not the hugest budget at 5k but should be able to find something.....


----------



## exmoorponyprincess1 (22 March 2015)

Dusty85 said:



			Tern- who is Shane in oxfordshire?
		
Click to expand...

I'm assuming Shane Walsh - my instructor swears by him and often takes her clients to him when they are horse hunting. He imports from Ireland where his uncle (I think) gets youngsters backed and doing a seasons hunting then they come to Shane to continue their education and to be sold on.  My instructors overheight Connie came from him and they do BE to a decent level...we were due to see him late last year when my friend was looking for a horse but we found one only 2 junctions away who was perfect the week before we were due at Shane's.  His horses all look super.


----------



## Dusty85 (22 March 2015)

Thanks- found him in FB x


----------



## gmw (22 March 2015)

Ha you can join our club travelled three hours to see a horse that tried to rip our faces off, then owner wasn't able to get on horse pratting around. Then when taken to arena lame on both hinds. A mare that was shying so violently  nearly got owner off.Advertised as suitable for even a novice! Also so stiff on her hind leg!!! The 16hh that are 14.3hh  We have been looking for ages if we could find a sound one it would be a start.  Ok so we have a low budget but at least a horse should be sound.


----------



## Tern (22 March 2015)

exmoorponyprincess1 said:



			I'm assuming Shane Walsh - my instructor swears by him and often takes her clients to him when they are horse hunting. He imports from Ireland where his uncle (I think) gets youngsters backed and doing a seasons hunting then they come to Shane to continue their education and to be sold on.  My instructors overheight Connie came from him and they do BE to a decent level...we were due to see him late last year when my friend was looking for a horse but we found one only 2 junctions away who was perfect the week before we were due at Shane's.  His horses all look super.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed Shane Walsh - he advertises on HorseQuest and has his own website - we were looking at a couple of his overheight connies a few months back. He is pretty well known and everyone I know who has bought from his loved the horses.


----------



## smellsofhorse (22 March 2015)

Tern said:



			Awh, sorry to hear that - really is a minefield.

Don't know what you want but have you had a look at Shane's lot in Oxfordshire? He has some very nice eventing types which is what I assume you want. 

Click to expand...

I haven't bought from him personally but know lots who have had.
They have all been great horses.

Give him a try.

http://shanewalshequestrian.co.uk


----------



## Kat (22 March 2015)

Translation - horse is lame / rider injured herself falling off horse / I have someone else viewing in the morning who is likely to pay more / I need timeto wear the horse out before I let anyone ride it / I sold the horse yesterday but another one is arriving in the morning

You probably had a lucky escape!


----------



## Bernster (22 March 2015)

Kat said:



			Translation - horse is lame / rider injured herself falling off horse / I have someone else viewing in the morning who is likely to pay more / I need timeto wear the horse out before I let anyone ride it / I sold the horse yesterday but another one is arriving in the morning

You probably had a lucky escape!
		
Click to expand...

Yep I'm thinking there's more to it and reckon whatever it is, you're better off out of it. Annoying to have messed you around though. Here's to karma !  You should def find something with that budget.  I saw some ok ones at 3-4k but I upped the budget and found something that is, hopefully, a v good horse. Early days yet though.


----------



## kez81 (22 March 2015)

Dusty85 said:



			Gelding, 4-8yrs, 16hh and over. All rounder/low level eventer. Sound, kind and sensible are musts. Don't mind greenness, but I would like them to have been out to a few local things. Not the hugest budget at 5k but should be able to find something.....
		
Click to expand...

For that budget you should be able to find a damn fine Beastie! Chin up, good ones tend to pop up when you least expect them to.


----------



## Dusty85 (22 March 2015)

kez81 said:



			For that budget you should be able to find a damn fine Beastie! Chin up, good ones tend to pop up when you least expect them to.
		
Click to expand...

I hope you're right! 

A couple of hours searching this evening and I've found three others id like to see so fingers crossed. 

Im definitely better out of it, but its bloomin' annoying/bad manners!!


----------



## _GG_ (22 March 2015)

Did you see the one I tagged you in that Jill Holt has? Hers are all from Shane Walsh and she gets them out and about a fair bit and they are generally all very sensible, well rounded horses. I used to have some issues with Jill, but I'll hold my hands up and say that I allowed myself to make a judgement on her based on the strong opinions of someone I believed (wrongly) to be honest. It's worth giving Jill a call and she's only in Melksham so not too far from you. I'll message you her details on facebook xx


----------



## _GG_ (22 March 2015)

And yes....very annoying this morning. Can't believe he messed you around like that and I could have had a spare hour in bed, lol.

Seriously though, it happened for a reason...there's something better out there for you xx


----------



## Dusty85 (22 March 2015)

I did...its a mare though. There is a 7yo grey gelding on her page, but its a full ID, which i don't want really. 

Yes, rather annoying! I've already spotted a few i want to drag you and J to see though!


----------



## _GG_ (22 March 2015)

Dusty85 said:



			I did...its a mare though. There is a 70 grey gelding on her page, but its a full ID, which i don't want really. 

Yes, rather annoying! I've already spotted a few i want to drag you and J to see though!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I like the look of the two you sent us


----------



## Bernster (23 March 2015)

Dusty85 said:



			I did...its a mare though. There is a 7yo grey gelding on her page, but its a full ID, which i don't want really. 

Yes, rather annoying! I've already spotted a few i want to drag you and J to see though!
		
Click to expand...

Can I ask why no full ID?  Just bought one myself, wasn't fussed over breed (didn't want full tb really) but I,know a lot of people like the ID. He's incredibly light to ride and not a heavy type so I wouldn't discount them altogether if everything else seems right.


----------



## Asha (23 March 2015)

Dusty85 said:



			I did...its a mare though. There is a 7yo grey gelding on her page, but its a full ID, which i don't want really. 

Yes, rather annoying! I've already spotted a few i want to drag you and J to see though!
		
Click to expand...

Can you pm details of Jill please. I'm Searching for pretty much what you are looking for, though a full id would be my ideal ! Thanks


----------



## AceAmara (23 March 2015)

it used to be relatively easy to find a decent all rounder with no major quirks, now it seems nigh on impossible and yet the market is flooded. Not sure if it is down the numbers being bred and low prices + novice riders bringing said horses on but it&#8217;s very frustrating. I travelled to a dealer recently as well, one who is actually known to us and a friend of a friend. I went to see a very quiet, easy all round little mare who would be suitable to 'put anyone on&#8217;, most easy going and laid back little horse you could find. arrived to find mare in the stable rolling whites of her eyes, not amused at being handled in the stable and quite mareish, seemed very unsettled and stressy. Dealer got on and appeared to be tuning her up (had gone to get spurs), i got on a horse that was tight as spring and sharp as a tack - wouldnt stand still, pawing, fretting , sweating... completely unsuitable, and that was from someone we know  

i do agree with others, you&#8217;ve probably had a lucky escape as annoying as it is. Something better will be out there.


----------



## Dazed'n'confused (23 March 2015)

Dusty85 said:



			Gelding, 4-8yrs, 16hh and over. All rounder/low level eventer. Sound, kind and sensible are musts. Don't mind greenness, but I would like them to have been out to a few local things. Not the hugest budget at 5k but should be able to find something.....
		
Click to expand...

Not that it helps you at all, but you've just made me feel a lot better!! 
I'm selling my mare & keep reading 'wanted' ads that describe her, only to find their budget is less than £3k! If I could breed a horse, bring it up until it's 3 1/2, back it & educate it for less than £3k I'd be a magician!! 
You are realistic with price/what you're looking for so hopefully the right horse will come along soon. I feel your frustration - why can't people just be honest??! Good luck


----------



## _GG_ (23 March 2015)

Asha said:



			Can you pm details of Jill please. I'm Searching for pretty much what you are looking for, though a full id would be my ideal ! Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Asha, I'll pm you. I've known Jill for about 4 years. X


----------



## Dusty85 (23 March 2015)

Already done it lol x


----------



## CBS1 (23 March 2015)

I hate that people just can't have manners enough to keep in touch properly instead of last minute let downs!!

I drove 2 hours to view a horse to be told "oh she was sold yesterday, but we've got some others for sale" They had my number to let me know but couldn't be bothered. I even rang the day before to make sure the appointment was still on!! 

I agree that it's happened for a reason and I'm sure you'll find what your looking for. Good luck


----------



## ihatework (23 March 2015)

Have you looked at Penhills?
Close by (bonus!) and I know someone who has had a couple of nice RC/grassroots allrounders off them


----------



## Dusty85 (23 March 2015)

Yeah I've asked him about a few of his. 

CBS1- this is exactly why i was annoyed. He knew all week we were coming, and how far away we were. But- at least he saved me the trouble of driving all that way, I would have lost it if he did that after we had got there!


----------

